# Shay/Odin



## junomoon (Sep 11, 2017)

I met a guy named Shay (went by Odin online) in Joplin MO a few years back. We spent about a month and a half helping each other with food and cigarettes even thought about getting a place together with his girl and my guy. He worked at McDonald's for a while and was dating a girl named Savannah. He's pretty religious. Brown hair, brown eyes, 5'6-6'0, skinny. Last I knew he was in Springfield MO a couple of years ago. He could have went back to California but his home base is the Joplin area as far as I know.

If you happen to see this Shay, it's Juno. I'm going by my real name on fb so add me and we can catch up.


----------



## landpirate (Sep 11, 2017)

There is an @Odin on here, no idea if they are one and the same so I've tagged them in this post just in case.


----------



## junomoon (Sep 11, 2017)

landpirate said:


> There is an @Odin on here, no idea if they are one and the same so I've tagged them in this post just in case.


Thank you!


----------



## Odin (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry I'ma different incarnation of the wanderer...another Wōden across the Carpathians Wōđanaz.
\

Damn... 

I Hope you find him... ::lurking::


----------



## junomoon (Sep 11, 2017)

Odin said:


> Sorry I'ma different incarnation of the wanderer...another Wōden across the Carpathians Wōđanaz.
> \
> 
> Damn...
> ...


Awe, thanks anyway!


----------



## junomoon (Sep 12, 2017)

Update: I found him! You gotta love the internet! Thanks for trying to help, guys.


----------

